# 3-D scope set up



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

Wanting to what you think is the best scope set up. What size scope, in inches .what power lens, clarifier? Drilled lens, fiber in front or behind the lens.And what class you shoot


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

im using and axcel 41m with the axcel yoke system . 5 Feather vision lens behind the pin , #2 clairifer . 010 blue fiber . Im thinking about trying 6 power lens . Shoot MBO


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

The nomad from shrewd


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

bfelver said:


> im using and axcel 41m with the axcel yoke system . 5 Feather vision lens behind the pin , #2 clairifer . 010 blue fiber . Im thinking about trying 6 power lens . Shoot MBO


and with the clairifier you can see the .010 pretty good?


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

candymaker13 said:


> The nomad from shrewd


been think about getting that. but then trying to figur what power lens/ also looking at the CBE?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Nomad the nest scope on the market imho at this time.

4x is my power of choice

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

Cr 3d scope with 4x lense. Razor fire pin up with fiber optic wrap kit. O19


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

hoytlifer said:


> Cr 3d scope with 4x lense. Razor fire pin up with fiber optic wrap kit. O19


Thats what im shooting now......except an 010 pin.

Will be in the shrewd after the weekend

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

sorry guy never put what i'm shooting. Have the classic scope LG. 3X with .010 shooting senior open. not really liking the the pin behind the lens.. after the weekend i'll be in a center drilled lens, or the shrewd nomad. like that idea of setting the the angel of pin in 1 of 14 slots..just cant figur out what power lens,,clarfier yes or no...living and learning. good luck in ga. hope to see you there.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

archeryX said:


> and with the clairifier you can see the .010 pretty good?


yes with out a problem


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bfelver said:


> yes with out a problem


You must have it lit up.

I would have no chance at seeing my blue fiber through a clarifier without an LP light.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Blue i need a light with 010 in almost every situation.

Green not so much

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

Unfortunately, this is one of those things that only you can decide on what works best for you. As you will notice, what works for some, wont work for others. Its a trial and error thing.

I am currently using a 4x lens with no verifier or clarifier. My eyes handle this at the moment. I also have a 6x that I play with every now and again. Using a high power lens will certainly show you how steady you can hold.

Leigh.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

shooting mbo 42mm sure loc s2 scope on a sure loc icon. I prefer not using a lens.


----------



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm shooting a sure loc challenger with a viper 1 3/4" scope with a 6x feather vision lens behind .10 green optic. Not sure what clarifier but its an amazing sight for me.


----------



## Underground (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm using a Titan 1 3'4 scope, .19 up pin.


----------



## hoytbowshooter (Dec 14, 2006)

CR large scope but because i've become far sighted had to go with a dot on the 4X lens and take out my Extreme pin.


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

Viper and your choice of optics I seem to like 2 to 4 x, depends on wind
But I shoot in an area with HIGH wind common, 15 to 25 and gust 35+ is common (2x) or NONE
when wind is calm under 20 MPH Gust 4 works nice


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Shrewd nomad 42 mm .010 blue pin at 2 o'clock with dual sunshades lp light 3x lens and no clarifier with an axcel achieve sight


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

ar1220 said:


> Shrewd nomad 42 mm .010 blue pin at 2 o'clock with dual sunshades lp light 3x lens and no clarifier with an axcel achieve sight


Exactly what I use!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## edmcnicholas (Dec 13, 2015)

dustinC said:


> Exactly what I use!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Same except I use the 35 and a zbros light.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

